# First Steelhead, finally...



## Beer Baron (Dec 29, 2009)

Finally hooked my first steelhead after 4 trips to 6th street. went 3 for 4 last week Wednesday. 2 bucks 29 & 30" 9Lbs ea. 1 Bright chrome hen 24" 6 Lbs. Switched up tactics a bit started throwing a 3/4 oz little cleo white glow spoon with orange dots with a orange yarn puff with a few drops of super juice. Munching on the slow smoked results as I type. Thanks for the advice from all.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

WTG!!
Nice to hear ya got a hardware strike going.
wint


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

Beer Baron said:


> Finally hooked my first steelhead after 4 trips to 6th street. went 3 for 4 last week Wednesday. 2 bucks 29 & 30" 9Lbs ea. 1 Bright chrome hen 24" 6 Lbs. Switched up tactics a bit started throwing a 3/4 oz little cleo white glow spoon with orange dots with a orange yarn puff with a few drops of super juice. Munching on the slow smoked results as I type. Thanks for the advice from all.


 Congrats!!!! Nicely done. Now your 'hooked'


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

there is still time to get out! you stand at a cross road and don't know it. 

one path leads to a normal life, the other, madness. you must choose, choose wisely.

nice job on the cromers. wait till next month.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I have yet to fish for steelhead yet, I dont feel the local conditions are right yet not that I couldnt pick of a few in such conditions just dont feel like wasting my time for 1 steelie a day.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

one of my favorite things to do is "waste" my time on one steelie a day


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought about going this morning, but with the smelt bite good on Gull Lake it may be a couple more weeks for me. Grats on your first Steelies, they are a blast aren't they! It only gets better. Fish on. -Josh


----------



## Beer Baron (Dec 29, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I have yet to fish for steelhead yet, I dont feel the local conditions are right yet not that I couldnt pick of a few in such conditions just dont feel like wasting my time for 1 steelie a day.


i guess it is about perspective, i find any time I can be in the out of doors honing a craft, working on technique, learning and being in the moment is hard to beat. Fish or no fish I learn more on every trip to the river, the treestand or an hole in the ice. I am a world champion waster of time.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

Beer Baron said:


> i guess it is about perspective, i find any time I can be in the out of doors honing a craft, working on technique, learning and being in the moment is hard to beat. Fish or no fish I learn more on every trip to the river, the treestand or an hole in the ice. I am a world champion waster of time.


look at this guy. 3 fish and he is a "champion" time waster. just wait.:lol:


----------



## Beer Baron (Dec 29, 2009)

no lead said:


> look at this guy. 3 fish and he is a "champion" time waster. just wait.:lol:


 better than working... Oh wait, I waste time there too. Let me rephrase that "champion slacker" Sick days are in my future for sure, funny how illness comes with rising water and low pressure systems. Must be a barometric issue.


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

there are those that fish for steelhead and then there are steelheaders .... the guys that go out for that one fish a day in brutel conditions are steelheaders ... the guys that go out for numbers on the rope are meat hunters :yikes:


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

AftertheSteel said:


> there are those that fish for steelhead and then there are steelheaders .... the guys that go out for that one fish a day in brutel conditions are steelheaders ... the guys that go out for numbers on the rope are meat hunters :yikes:


You mean you can actually keep steelhead? :yikes:


----------



## Beer Baron (Dec 29, 2009)

eating fresh caught fish, Hmm who would have thunk it? I remember reading something in a book, had something to do with teaching a man to fish and eating for a lifetime. Are people who keep fish Less "steelheaders" than those who release. I don't get the logic. Sorry my excitment over catching my first steelhead is heading toward a catch and realese debate. sad very sad. I hope keeping my 3 fish doesnt tip the global eco system into a downward steelhead spiral. last thing i need is Al Gore & a gang of C & R fisherman up my *****. Last time I checked my tax $$ and licensing fees plant these fish. What is wrong with being a "steelheader" one day and a meat hunter another? Or a bit of both for that matter?


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing wrong with keeping what you can eat. In the past 3 outings, I have caught 7 steelhead and only kept 3 of them (1 per trip) because one steelhead is what I can eat and I fish them as frequently as possible from October through April. If I kept every steelhead I caught, I would be a freakin' blob of mercury.


----------



## the specialist (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations. I still remember my first steelhead and it's been over 20 years ago. You'll be hooked but it is a grand addiction.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

WTG on your first steelie, and even better on your own tied fly..


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

ive sure dulled my filet knife on some steel.....nice job...goin wednesday


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Beer Baron said:


> eating fresh caught fish, Hmm who would have thunk it? I remember reading something in a book, had something to do with teaching a man to fish and eating for a lifetime. Are people who keep fish Less "steelheaders" than those who release. I don't get the logic. Sorry my excitment over catching my first steelhead is heading toward a catch and realese debate. sad very sad. I hope keeping my 3 fish doesnt tip the global eco system into a downward steelhead spiral. last thing i need is Al Gore & a gang of C & R fisherman up my *****. Last time I checked my tax $$ and licensing fees plant these fish. What is wrong with being a "steelheader" one day and a meat hunter another? Or a bit of both for that matter?


I don't think anyone had yet insuated that on this thread, I think someone just made a general statement that some guys are only fair weathered fisherman, can't call em steelheaders. They only go out, when the getting is good, they don't want to work too hard on the tough days to get that one hard earned steelhead. Some of us cherish that feeling of working in brutal conditions to get that one crack at a chromer. I think it's because it reminds us of those beginning days when everything seemed so hard, which it sounds like you can relate too.
as for keeping your catch, your absolutely right, your within your legal right to keep your limit of fish within the rules. And being that was your first day of tangling with steel, I don't blame you one bit, especially if you love eating em. Take a look at my avatar, that was years back when my Dad, brothers and I kept our limit and we ate it all. But I don't do that anymore, I think you will find that as you catch more and get more into the sport, you will become more conservation minded and will hope others get to enjoy the fight you just shared with a fish that you release. I keep about 1 fish in every 25 caught, usually it's because the fish is bleeding, or might need some spawn, or it just looks like a good eater. But every year I keep less and less fish.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

samsteel said:


> I don't think anyone had yet insuated that on this thread, I think someone just made a general statement that some guys are only fair weathered fisherman, can't call em steelheaders. They only go out, when the getting is good, they don't want to work too hard on the tough days to get that one hard earned steelhead. Some of us cherish that feeling of working in brutal conditions to get that one crack at a chromer. I think it's because it reminds us of those beginning days when everything seemed so hard, which it sounds like you can relate too.
> as for keeping your catch, your absolutely right, your within your legal right to keep your limit of fish within the rules. And being that was your first day of tangling with steel, I don't blame you one bit, especially if you love eating em. Take a look at my avatar, that was years back when my Dad, brothers and I kept our limit and we ate it all. But I don't do that anymore, I think you will find that as you catch more and get more into the sport, you will become more conservation minded and will hope others get to enjoy the fight you just shared with a fish that you release. I keep about 1 fish in every 25 caught, usually it's because the fish is bleeding, or might need some spawn, or it just looks like a good eater. But every year I keep less and less fish.


 
Well put sam! Beer Baron there is nothing wrong with keeping a few fish to eat. I personally keep 1 or 2 each spring. I will also keep a king or three in the fall to feed my co workers and for spawn. Congrats on the first steelie btw.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Congrats on your success and enjoyment on the water and on the table. My wife and I both have good jobs, but yet a huge part of our annual diet is fish and game that I provide for the table. It is yet another rewarding aspect of the hobby! Once again way to go!:woohoo1:


----------

